
Dropping Flexbox in favor of percentage-based layout - treytrey
https://github.com/idibidiart/react-native-responsive-grid/stargazers
======
cphoover
Get the presentation out of my semantic HTML. That's why we have a separate
presentation layer defined in CSS!!!

